# Salvation's Reach by Dan Abnett (advanced review)



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Commissar Ploss returns to book reviews with Salvation's Reach. The latest novel in the Gaunt's Ghosts series of books.


"This book is bloody brilliant!"​~The Founding Fields​

Note: this is an advanced review. The book will be available for purchase starting October 2011.


Well folks, i've finally managed to get another review done. Please forgive the delay. I was graced with an early look at Dan Abnett's new book Salvation's Reach and i have to say, i loved it. Plain and simple. I could simply save myself the trouble and end the review there but what kind of fan would i be!

Salvation's Reach is book number 13 in the hallowed Gaunt's Ghosts series from BL Publishing. Book 12, better known as Blood Pact saw our favorite regiment of scouts and specialist operatives on a tour of R&R back on the world of Balhaut. Now, there were plenty of things that happened in Blood Pact that effect the way this story plays out, but i won't really be touching on these. Can't have spoilers now, can we. lol

Suffice it to say that at the end of Blood Pact the regiment of the Tanith First leaves Balhaut for the planet Menazoid Sigma. 

Menezoid Sigma, we come to find, is a "dispersal point." Basically a mustering ground for regiments that will be shipping off to war in the near future. The Tanith First have been drafted into a covert operation, presented by Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt to the Warmaster's High Command. Their target? Why, a place called "Salvation's Reach" of course. )

Our wonderful cast of characters is back in action once again; the knife-edge that is Major Rawne, Gol Kolea, Ban Daur, Elodie Dutana (Daur's significant other), Commissar Viktor Hark, Junior-Commissar Nahum Ludd, and Tona Criid to name a few. Together, along with a fresh influx of Belladon troops, our intrepid heroes mount a covert assault on the place known as Salvation's Reach. 

They have with them a person who is key to the operation. A defector of the Archenemy. His head is filled with secret know-how and information that is vital to the mission and it's success. Naturally, his safety is of the utmost importance, and likewise, challenged at every turn! Rawne, and the self-appointed "Suicide Kings" are charged with the safe-keeping of this person after an attempt on the defector's life.

After much travel through the warp, and one outstanding void battle later, the Ghosts launch a two-pronged attack on Salvation's Reach. One; straight through the front door, loud, large, and in charge. The second; two small insertion raids that are carried out behind enemy lines so to speak. Gaunt leads this sneaky attack on key areas of Salvation's Reach, in order to gather vital intelligence and artifacts that Imperial forces can use to dismantle the Sanguinary Lords and finally win the Sabbat Worlds Crusade!

It's an action packed story filled with battles, babes and booz, not to mention a new love interest for Gaunt. Oh yeah, did i mention that two brand new characters hailing from Vervunhive make their Gaunt's Ghosts debut? No, i didn't? Ah, well you'll have to find out who they are for yourself. hehehehe

Salvation's Reach has proven, once again that Dan Abnett is at the top of his game. And even though authors like Aaron Dembski-Bowden are giving him a run for his money, this book clearly demonstrates his mastery of literature. A thoroughly engaging read, this book is bloody brilliant!

I give Salvation's Reach a consummate: 10/10 (something, i'd like to point out, i've never done before)

reason: Salvation's Reach is an outstanding novel. The characterizations are classic Abnett, in the sense that they are fething superb! The pacing doesn't slow for one moment and will have you constantly turning pages. Thrilling, truly thrilling! There's not a fault in this book, and believe me, i looked... looked very hard.

Should you buy this book? YEEEEESSSSS!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

So... what I'm gathering is that it's pretty good?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nah, it sucks. of course it's good. lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

in fact it warranted a 10/10 from me and i've never done that before

CP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> in fact it warranted a 10/10 from me and i've never done that before
> 
> CP


Ah, I'd figured you were posting a fraction and you were actually giving it a 1!

Regardless, mate, you've got me sufficiently psyched for this book that I'm now furious that I have to wait until the rest of the masses get it!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't wait for this book! However Gaunt has really put the age on! You would think some Rejuv Treatments would be in order as it is he looks like a crazed 70 year old hobo.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Can't wait for this book! However Gaunt has really put the age on! You would think some Rejuv Treatments would be in order as it is he looks like a crazed 70 year old hobo.


CP and I discussed that already, you can't forget the crap he's been through already:



his skin getting flayed off and eyes ripped out in _Only in Death_


If he looked any better... well, that's a helluva rejuvenat.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Considering all the hell he has gone through in his life, and the extreme cost of juvenat treatments, and where he and the First and Only generally are in regards to combat, its kind of easy to see why he might look as aged and battered as the figure on the cover does.

But hobo? Really where the fuck did that come?


Loving the review Ploss, as if I needed another reason to get my hands on this book when I can.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks mate.  Yeah, look up the definition of "gaunt" in the dictionary and his name fits his looks that's for sure. He's a grizzled old war hound. just the way he should be.

CP


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> thanks mate.  Yeah, look up the definition of "gaunt" in the dictionary and his name fits his looks that's for sure. He's a grizzled old war hound. just the way he should be.
> 
> CP


Fair enough, we all know he will end up with some sexy chick half his age anyhow :biggrin: *cough Criid cough*


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

NOOOO!!!! Don't give me more books to read!!!!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great review, Ploss . I put it in the Book Reviews page at TFF, by the way.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Damn you, have only read first 2 omnibus but guess have start read whole GG series before end of this year. And got like 50+ books on shelf still await opening...
Coming from you 10/10 must be real good. Too many people here review every second BL book either 9 or 10.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Great review, Ploss . I put it in the Book Reviews page at TFF, by the way.


good on you, mate.


Roninman said:


> Damn you, have only read first 2 omnibus but guess have start read whole GG series before end of this year. And got like 50+ books on shelf still await opening...
> Coming from you 10/10 must be real good. Too many people here review every second BL book either 9 or 10.


aye, i don't toss out the great numbers on a whim. Hell, i gave Prospero Burns a 6/10. a 10/10 means a lot coming from me.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I cant wait for Games Day UK to get going so that I can get a copy of it... Cant wait...

Great review btw.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks. 

CP


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

sounds good! However, a commissar recommending a book about a commissar, a bit biased perhaps 

Nice review CP, I would buy it anyway but this makes the waiting even harder.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

My copy arrived in the post just now, along with October and November's releases :yahoo: :yahoo:, can't wait to read it .


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

aww... i'm still waiting for my box o' goodies...  you've 1up'd me...

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

So's _Lord of the Night_ . Although, you did get to read _Salvation's Reach_ before the rest of us, so I guess you can't complain really.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just finished it. Holy shit, agree with Ploss here 10/10!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Just finished it. Holy shit, agree with Ploss here 10/10!


splendid isn't it! 

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It was just a brilliant novel. One of the first things i noticed is the begining bit where the market is explored by a certain character was almost needless, yet i loved it! There wasn't one part of the book i felt let down by. Really needs another thread for talking about the spoilers. But i loved the whole


_Tormageddon Monstrum Rex!_. I would shit myself hearing that blared over and over on the vox


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Superb book, can only echo the earlier sentiments. This is one of the best Gaunts Ghosts yet. Dan Abnett have honed his writting to absolute perfection. 

It is really interesting to see the interplay between the ghosts and the 3 Space Marines attached to the invasion force.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I will be buying this book.

But was it CP's great, enthusiastic review or the line "battles, babes and booz" that swayed me...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Now that I think about it, there is one little niggle about Salvations Reach. The book could have used a page or two more, showing the results of the whole deception. Felt unfinished.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what chapters are the Marines from?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Gree said:


> Out of curiosity, what chapters are the Marines from?


Silver Guard
White Scars
Iron Snakes


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

I am familar with the other two but the Silver Guard? Anything special mentioned about them? Primarch? Color scheme? (Apart from the silver)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Gree said:


> I am familar with the other two but the Silver Guard? Anything special mentioned about them? Primarch? Color scheme? (Apart from the silver)


Gaunt had been involved with Silver Guard in the past, on balhaut.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Silver_Guard


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

So nothing else is mentioned in the novel itself?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Gree said:


> So nothing else is mentioned in the novel itself?


I dont have the book in hand, and I dont recall the details of the silver guard colors. But their ancestry was not mentioned.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> I dont have the book in hand, and I dont recall the details of the silver guard colors. But their ancestry was not mentioned.


i should be able to get more info from Dan on the Silver Guard, but they are adept with the blade. highly adept.

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

All it said in the book was 'gleaming silver with traceries of white enamel'


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nastiest death of any well known Ghost in the series so far!



poor fucking Costin, brutal


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

^Meh didn't really like him anyway.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

After reading the book I'm not sure exactly how the Imperium thinks that Sek will buy the whole Blood Pact thing, sure the Armaduke broadcasted Blood Pact insults, but they have Sons of Sek still on board Salvation's Reach that survived the attack and bore eyewitness to it.

''Oh, hey sir. We just got attacked by a force of Imperial Guardsmen, wearing Imperial Guard uniforms, field kit and weapons. They also did not bear any Blood Pact ritual scarring or masks. We even have a few bodies to show you. Plus three Astartes from loyalist chapters accompanied the attack.''

Really, Sek would have to be an absolute moron to believe that the Blood Pact did this.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

did the WS chapter feature prominently in the book?
if so I'm getting it


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> did the WS chapter feature prominently in the book?
> if so I'm getting it


it depends on what you mean by "prominently." The lone WS Astartes that was present in this book did play a major role in a minor scene, as well as taking part with his two other companions in the major battle scenes. 

But if you are looking for a book with a White Scar contingent, then you are out of luck. There is only one in this book. However, that being said, i would highly recommend that you pick this book up. it was aaaawwwwesome!!!

CP


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> it depends on what you mean by "prominently." The lone WS Astartes that was present in this book did play a major role in a minor scene, as well as taking part with his two other companions in the major battle scenes.
> 
> But if you are looking for a book with a White Scar contingent, then you are out of luck. There is only one in this book. However, that being said, i would highly recommend that you pick this book up. it was aaaawwwwesome!!!
> 
> CP


that's enough, I'm going to get my hands on this book


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Totally deserved the 10/10 CP... :victory:

Cheers!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

waltzmelancholy_07 said:


> Totally deserved the 10/10 CP... :victory:
> 
> Cheers!


cheers, mate. 

CP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Disappointed by this book to be honest. Didn't think much of _Blood Pact_, and this just didn't hit the heights for me either. Maybe it has something to do with there being very few actual Tanith left. The Tanith First is turning into just another IG unit.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

truly, the Tanith First is growing and evolving. Not just devolving into "another IG unit." That's sad thinking really. Every IG unit is unique when you think about it. They may be thrown into the grinder of the Imperial Crusade, but they all have their own quirks and intricacies that come with human existence. otherwise there wouldn't be but one "IG Unit": the Ordo Bulkius, or Adeptus Averagium... people thinking with blinders on is the sad part about the hobby and the books. people need to open their mind and have some imagination. 

CP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> people thinking with blinders on is the sad part about the hobby and the books. people need to open their mind and have some imagination.


Just because I don't agree with you doesn't make me sad or unimaginative. The beauty of this site used to be that we could disagree without people resorting to insulting those that have differing opinions.

Oh well, times change I suppose.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

No doubt, the Tanith are evolving. For my self, I'd say the new characters are, for the most part, well-written and promise to become more interesting.

Here's the problem, though, and I think Khorne's Fist raises a legitimate point: before the introduction of the Verghast and Belladon contingents, the Tanith First-and-Only had a unique flavor about them that helped engross the reader. They had a culture and a history, their own traits, music, look, and feel about them. The Verghast only have a bit of that, and the Belladon hardly any at all. That means that you're losing part of what made the Regiment unique by default (introduction of new elements with which they need to share space/pages), but adding little or nothing new. I _know_ objectively that the Belladon are _different,_ but right now they're only bringing "Fury of Belladon" and a flower emblem to the mix. And I'm losing the Tanith feel in the bargain.

Hardly a fair trade.

That's not to say that Dan Abnett can't fix that. For all I know, he's tinkering and playing with the new forces to make them a more plausible "faction" as well. But, as of right now, the Tanith First-and-Only is roughly 33% original, endearing, developed material and 66% comparatively generic.

Still, loved "Salvation's Reach", even though there were some inconsistencies that needed to be ignored if the general thrust of the plot was to be accepted as plausible. 

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> I'm losing the Tanith feel in the bargain.
> 
> Hardly a fair trade.


Exactly. We keep losing the original characters that we grew to love, like Corbec, Bragg, Dorden and Mk'Venner, which is natural enough for a unit fighting as long as the Tanith have, but they haven't been replaced with anyone nearly as engaging, maybe with the exception of Kolea. It's all being watered down.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone notice the weird bit with Yoncy? 

A Verghast woman finds out Kolea's family's alive and is pleased his two _boys_ survived. Elodie or Criid or someone corrects her that, no, Dalin and Yoncy are a boy and _a girl_. Then we get a scene with Yoncy being creepy.

This strick me as odd, as I'd never have questioned Dalin and Yoncy being a boy and a girl. Just had a flick through the start of Necropolis...

Yoncy is bouncing baby boy. :shok:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

That IS creepy. I'm going to go through my Ebook version and see if they changed that with the subsequent "printings".


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I know what you mean, one of my particular gripes is that the surviving background Tanith aren't being fleshed out in favour of newcomers, don't get me wrong I'm a big fan of Kolea and Ban Daur in the case of the Verghast, then Bask and Maggs with the Belladon. But the newcomers in Salvations Reach didn't really interest me. I want to see the likes of Sgt.Bray(I will never let this go btw, bring Bray back dammit!!!!) Lesp etc brought to the foreground and established as new main characters.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm on the fence about Salvations Reach. On the one hand, I did enjoy most of the book (especially the bit with Merrt and the white scar). However, the book didn't really deliver on what it said in the blurb. For one thing, it says that the Ghosts "may have been in reserve for so long they've lost their edge." There is almost _no_ evidence of that whatsoever. The one person who does break down in a fight is the one guy who I think is universally hated by all GG readers. Also, it says that the mission is regarded as a suicide mission, but it just seems like any other mission the Ghosts have been on. Yes, some characters we know die, and the mission isn't easy for them, but again that's just like every other mission. There's nothing that really makes it stand out as dangerous or impossible.

tl:dr I liked the book, but it didn't really deliver on what it said it was going to.


----------

